# SES P0011 and P0021 2002 Maxima



## rdog5 (Oct 22, 2005)

Autozone gave me the above error codes for my SES light;

P0011- Bank 1 timing over advan

P0021- Cam shaft position bank 2 timer advan

I have already reset the light and it continues to stay on. Previously I had a crankshaft sensor replaced as per a recall. Any idea what the problem could be here? Talked to my mechanic today and he is thinking possibly the timing belt?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

This motor doesn't have a belt it is a chain driven motor. Does the engine make any rattling noise? Which code is the primary code P0011 or the P0021?
This is the solenoid valve that changes the cam position used by the cam gear.This can be caused by the solenoid valve being stuck foreign matter in it.








rdog5 said:


> Autozone gave me the above error codes for my SES light;
> 
> P0011- Bank 1 timing over advan
> 
> ...


----------

